# Acrylic tank/sump ad on kijiji



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi all

Just notice this ad on kijiji with reasonable prices. Does any one have anything built from it?

Thanks

D


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you forgot to post the link


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Here you go.
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...rvices-Plus-Standard-Sizes-W0QQAdIdZ360984336


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

I just emailed them inquiring on a 120" long x 48" wide x 36" high .. I am interested to see the cost as I know this wont be cheap and I can feel my wallet burning up fast


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I will never use acrylic tank for SW display

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Those prices are way below market for a properly sized (thickness of acrylic) tank. I would be worried they are using thinner acrylic than is needed. Sump wise it sounds not too bad.


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

I try to get a custom sump built, because i have a tall & big skimmer. A standard size glass tank or a used sump would be better, but most of the used one are too small to meet my purpose. I don't want an expensive or over price one. If you look at the prices on used tanks or sumsp, we "Canadian", most of time, doesn't want to pay fair price when comes to used items. My perception about the price of a NEW sump is calculated based on used sump prices. 

I have contacted the usual suppliers or builders about it, one of them don't even bother to reply to it's dealer. Or, prices seem high which makes me think twice.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

andco said:


> I just emailed them inquiring on a 120" long x 48" wide x 36" high .. I am interested to see the cost as I know this wont be cheap and I can feel my wallet burning up fast


Whoa, that will need to be braced like a Fort Knox...and may have to be assembled on site, no?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Rappyfly said:


> I try to get a custom sump built, because i have a tall & big skimmer. A standard size glass tank or a used sump would be better, but most of the used one are too small to meet my purpose. e.


75 Tall 48 x 18 x 21 $510 
I do not get it.  Why to pay 4 times more, when for 130 (taxes in) you can get new 75G tank, if you do not want used one. I personally got 75G for $70 and make baffles itself.

Big and tall skimmer has nothing to do with the sump. Even Vertex In 250 which is huge and 31.5" high requires maximum 6-8" of the water ( as per specification).
My Octopus has foot print ~ 12" and also requires 6-10" of water.
Just make bigger compartment for the skimmer and it will be OK

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

I made a mistake buying a 580g capacity skimmer when I started my 55g tank. It need room to move around for proper arrangement basically, it needs 20" x 20" minimum In the skimmer section to change placement orientation. So...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Rappyfly said:


> I made a mistake buying a 580g capacity skimmer when I started my 55g tank. It need room to move around for proper arrangement basically, it needs 20" x 20" minimum In the skimmer section to change placement orientation. So...


Look, it is your money....., but have a look

This is 75g sump 48x18x22. The skimmer compartment is 15"long by 18 deep. You will have enough place to extend it to 20" or even more



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Too bad, i have to place my sump under my tanks, otherwise I could use this setup.


----------

